# Identifying a treadle machine



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I was the very lucky recipient of a treadle machine this past weekend. It looks to be in very good shape. I cannot find any manufacturer markings on it though! All I can find are:

In the bottom right front of the body base it says "325784" - which I assume would be a model number?

Also, on the body base behind where the needle comes down it says: 

Patented
Oct 6 1891
Feb 6 1898
Oct 25 1898

That's all I see, other than some sort of what looks like thread size/use suggestions on the sliding part of the throat plate which I can't read well. Where would I find a manufacturer, or can someone tell from the model number? It has decorative scroll work and paint is in pretty good shape. I will try to post some pics this weekend.

There is some light surface rust on the throat plate and hand wheel, and a couple of other "swinging" covers for things. I don't know much technically about these machines, and if I knew what kind it was I'm sure I could find more information, I'd be happy if you kind people would point me in a direction to do so, too. 

I'm so happy to finally have one, and I want to learn about it and not mess anything up. Thanks!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm...
Without a pic, I would try going here: ISMACS
and just hunting through the links at the bottom of the page of individual manufacturers.

The most common are probably White, Wheeler & Wilson, Willcox & Gibbs, Free, New Home and of course, Singer.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I will get pics up as soon as I can, possibly tomorrow! I'm so excited to learn about and USE it! Ahhhh...it's killing me...LOL. 

Another neat thing...a friend gave this to me from her mother's home (her mother passed away several weeks ago at the age of 92). She said her mother sewed, but did not quilt. AND, she found 5-6 old quilts in the attic in a chest and is waiting for me to come out and see them! Another friend of ours who has seen them says she thinks there are some with feed sac material, and some with fabric that was marked with something about being distributed for free during WW1. I'm so excited to see them, too! She's in the process of moving things and I will wait until she is more settled, but I really can't wait.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a few pics...I have not cleaned it up at all or anything yet:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the knobs on the drawers have been replaced, you can see rings where the former (probably brass) ones were. Also, on the part above the foot treadle, it looks like there may have been a name across there at one point, but it's gone.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

The shape of the machine, the decals and the cabinet is very similar to my Singer treadle from the early 1900s.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't get on here much lately, but saw your post and was intrigued. I think it might possibly be a New Home brand. Below are some pictures of New Home machines, and although not exactly like yours, there are enough similarities that I think it just might be a different year or model. Hope this helps. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-New-Hom...in_0?hash=item2a01600aa7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://www.thetreadlersvillage.com/sewingmachinemanuals.html

http://antiques.shop.ebay.com/Sewin...g+machine&_dmd=2&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359

http://modesto.craigslist.org/atq/1378469202.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1891-Ne...in_0?hash=item35a18958ce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://www.ismacs.net/newhome/home.html

And here's another person with one a lot like yours, and she doesn't know what is it either, lol. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-TREADLE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3356210719


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Have you tipped the machine back and looked underneath for a name or removed the back plate and looked there?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Have you tipped the machine back and looked underneath for a name or removed the back plate and looked there?


Yes, I have. I've looked over virtually every inch of the thing. I even carefully looked all inside the ironworks on the base to maybe see a stamp...nothing. Today in the sunlight I looked across the arm to see if maybe I could see where there had been a name/decal that was missing, but there is no trace of anything ever having been there.

I'm going to look at those links in a bit, Calliemoonbeam..thanks!


----------

